# Sprinkler action



## ascott (Jul 4, 2011)

Old man Humphry out playing with his sprinkled after breakfast


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 4, 2011)

OH MY GOsh that is soooo cute!!! It's already 90F here in Bakersfield, are you cooking too?


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 4, 2011)

That is cool, he is definitely beating the heat..


----------



## Missy (Jul 4, 2011)

Cute pic, and your tort is so smooth


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ha ha! Mine were doing the same thing yesterday ... they love the sound of the water.


----------



## ascott (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Torty mom...yup it was already 92ish when I took the pic (according to the thermo on the porch  ) and thanks I know he is a grown male but I still tell him he is cute ..

Hi Delano, he recently had an abscess cleared, before that he had a mellow groovy kinda persona...he is still a groovy dude but he acts so much more CDT now that he is healed...

Hi Missy, I am sure Humphry would say thank you on both comments... 

Hi Kimber, it is funny, if it is blazing hot out and I turn the hose on and start spraying their yard space...they just rise out of the ground and appear...very fun for certain...


----------



## Fernando (Jul 4, 2011)

"woohooooo!"


----------



## 68merc (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't see a picture


----------



## ascott (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry about the missing pic 68merc....I have reattached it here...I found the spot where u can delete attachments...so I deleted most...did not realize it pulled the pic from the post....dohhhhh


----------



## Carol S (Jul 5, 2011)

ascott said:


> Sorry about the missing pic 68merc....I have reattached it here...I found the spot where u can delete attachments...so I deleted most...did not realize it pulled the pic from the post....dohhhhh



Hi: 

Cute picture. He seems to be really enjoying himself. What kind of tortoise is he?

Carol


----------



## Candy (Jul 5, 2011)

That is too cute! I'm going to have to try that one with mine.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 5, 2011)

Carol, he is a CDT = California Desert Tortoise. And a handsome one at that!


----------



## ascott (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Torty Mom....this old guy has poor eyesight, he came that way  

I have a pink sprinkler head and a yellow spinning one...now he will walk right up to the sprinkler and start biting at it...he will then walk over the sprinkler head and like stand there flooding the ground out....it is very silly. 

I truly believe at first glance he thinks he can eat it (pink or yellow flowers) then it seems like he realizes , "oh its water, cool too" (I know that is not what he is saying, but I humanized it up a bit for descriptives based on his actions)...

He use to hang out where I use to work, I had an office that had a door out to a patio/courtyard...so I had safeguarded a sunny and shady spot on the patio, well on one of my bookshelves at near ground level I had a book "computers for dummies" and the book had bright yellow on it...I came into my office to find him trying to strike and eat the yellow part of the book....LOL ..like I said his eyesight has a bit to be desired...this is why I let him stay out in his yard all day, but back in his sleeping digs for the night..I don't trust the nightcrawlers that come out..he would never see danger coming...so he sprawls out and goes to sleep when he retires to his sleeping box each night


----------

